# Latest obsessions



## prinzessin784 (Apr 16, 2007)

Alright ladies, I know we regularly discuss our all-time favoritest MAC products, but what are you most interested in RIGHT NOW?  Is it the same thing?  

I've currently going through a phase where I'm super obsessed with lip liners and I have to get them all!  When I buy a new lipstick or lipgloss,  I want to buy two lipliners to use with it so I can change the look.  It's quite ridiculous haha.  This started with Rubia.  I knew the picture was shown with her wearing Spice, and I'd been meaning to get that for a while, so I bought that and then I thought Honey B. Creamstick liner would look good with it so I got that too, and then I realized that I needed a backup of Nymphette l/g because mine got gross and that would go nicely with both and it all added up from there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So what are YOU into??


----------



## elektra513 (Apr 16, 2007)

Well, my ultimate goal is every perma e/s MAC sells, buying a few at a time, focusing on one color of the spectrum at a time. There are so many I may need to find a rich husband to fund it all, LOL!


----------



## Artemis (Apr 16, 2007)

Right now it's MAC skincare and lip products. When i first got into MAC I was so into the eye stuff but now I focusing more on my lips. I hated lipstick before I fell in love with the lustre formula and there lip glosses own my soul!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm really into green looks with peachy, glowy cheeks.


----------



## Taj (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm currently obsessed with pigment.


----------



## juicyaddict (Apr 16, 2007)

I am obsessed with highlighters and blushes right now...


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 16, 2007)

Right now I'm obsessed with lip products.


----------



## geeko (Apr 16, 2007)

when i first started to buy MAC about 1 year plus ago, i was very into the eyeshadows but now i'm obsessed with blushers and highlighters


----------



## peacelover18 (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_I'm currently obsessed with pigment._

 
Same here, plus lipsticks. I've always worn lipgloss because I hated the way lipsticks felt, but after trying MAC Red, I knew I had to try more.


----------



## valley (Apr 16, 2007)

blush/highlighters.  

I go back and forth between new blushcremes and Goldenaire pigment.  I tried to shake goldenaire and switch to using lune blushcreme all the time instead... but it's been over a year now... and I love goldenaire as a blush/highlighter more than ever.


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 16, 2007)

Everything! Haha, jk. I started getting into MAC with their e/s, but now I am getting into lipsticks+lipgloss. For every lipstick, I need a matching lipgloss!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 16, 2007)

yeah im really on lipsticks right now.. loving the liners and lustres and plush's =)


----------



## eponine (Apr 16, 2007)

airbrush makeup is my new addiction. i want to get all the crazy colors so  i can paint myself/other people.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Apr 16, 2007)

Quoted wrong person, edited, see below.  Wish I could delete this!!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Apr 16, 2007)

I am currently into lipsticks and blush.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Not a bad idea prinzessin784 about finding at least two liners per gloss.  I hate it when I only know one way to wear a lipstick.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 16, 2007)

For me its quads, i love having 4 shadows in one place. Although that might change once i get my macpro card :-D


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm really into lip stuff right now.


----------



## HoneyLicious (Apr 16, 2007)

i'm obsessed with pigments and blushers currently..


----------



## greatscott2000 (Apr 16, 2007)

Right now i'm really into matte lipsticks. i'm trying to do it oldschool like the 80's and daylgo it.


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 16, 2007)

Recently I've been wearing a cool brown or grey shadow on my eyelid and lining the inside of my eye with an unexpected pop of colour like Minted Eye Khol & Blue peep, Iris eys & Royal Wink fluidlines.
I also like cool, glittery lipglosses at the moment like Nico and Zazoom lipglasses & Morning glory and Opal Lustreglasses.


----------



## Chloe2277 (Apr 16, 2007)

I am currently loving blushcremes! They give such a nice healthy glow that are great for spring and summer!


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 16, 2007)

I am obsessed with MAC brushes and lip products (any and all)!!


----------



## ledonatella (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_I've currently going through a phase where I'm super obsessed with lip liners and I have to get them all!_

 
I'm also obsessed with lip liners right now, especially pink ones. I just got (and love)  Pink Treat and I still want something pinker, not fuschia or red or brownish but true pink. I did a Live Chat and the SA said to get Soar, which I already have, and that is not true pink enough either, so the search continues...

I also totally am obsessed with cream shadows. I love Cliniques and Aveda's right now. I haven't tried a Paints in ages but am wanting to or maybe I'll just wait for Paint Pots. I use Fluidlines all the time as shadows too, especially Haunting which looks beautiful!


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 16, 2007)

I'd been obsessing over MAC lip products for ages but now I'm obsessing over eyeshadows.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 

 
_I'm also obsessed with lip liners right now, especially pink ones. I just got (and love) Pink Treat and I still want something pinker, not fuschia or red or brownish but true pink. I did a Live Chat and the SA said to get Soar, which I already have, and that is not true pink enough either, so the search continues...

I also totally am obsessed with cream shadows. I love Cliniques and Aveda's right now. I haven't tried a Paints in ages but am wanting to or maybe I'll just wait for Paint Pots. I use Fluidlines all the time as shadows too, especially Haunting which looks beautiful!_

 

Have you tried Cranapple Creamstick liner?  That is supposed to be really pink!  It's on my list now that I got Rockin' Chick and Malibu Barbie with the last restock on the website


----------



## Kat (Apr 16, 2007)

Highlighters for me - it all started because I wanted a Barbie BP for the compact, and ended up loving the product.  Have since acquired lightscapade and shimpagne is next on the list.


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 16, 2007)

Light pink creme lipstick...have picked up quite a few over the past few weeks! But I really don't like dark lips on me (except maybe a dark gloss every so often) so I'll always love these shades!


----------



## TM26 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hmmm, well right now I would say blush and eyeshadows, especially pigments. For a while there is was lip gloss and foundation. I think I have pretty much given up on the MAC foundation at this point. However the other two I cannot get enough of


----------



## Peaches (Apr 16, 2007)

* Woodwinked Eyeshadow
* Patina Eyeshadow
* Star! IPP
* Lune Blushcreme as a base for eyeshadows 
* Slicked Pink Lipgelee
* Love Nectar Lustreglass
* Peachstock Lipstick


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *semtexgirl* 

 
_Light pink creme lipstick...have picked up quite a few over the past few weeks! But I really don't like dark lips on me (except maybe a dark gloss every so often) so I'll always love these shades!_

 
I went through a phase like that but then I decided I didn't like how they looked on me anymore so now I have a bunch of pale lipsticks and I don't like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha that just figures!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 17, 2007)

currently: face stuff (blushes, bronzers, highlighters..) and lip stuff (mostly l/s and liners)


----------



## Deirdre (Apr 17, 2007)

Obsessed with Springtime Skipper.  Horribly.


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 17, 2007)

currently being used all the time -- mineralize satinfinish foundation, lune blushcreme, lip conditioner SPF15 in the pot form, emeraldaire perfume, and my 228 brush.


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Apr 17, 2007)

I would have to say Blush/Highlighters. I am always obsessed with looking glowy though.


----------



## enraptured (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd never been too into lipstick, I was always a gloss/chapstick kind of girl. Well, I'm obsessing over them now. I went from owning 2 earlier this month to now owning 15 and having a couple on the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think I'll ever get over my eyeshadow obsession though, but that's nothing new.


----------



## gabi1129 (Apr 17, 2007)

last month it was eyeshadows. this month is has been blush/MSF's.


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 17, 2007)

piggies!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Apr 17, 2007)

Before, I was into piggies and MSF's, now, I am obsessed with finding all the beauty powders ever released!! Oh, and I'm into blushes, LE e/s and red lipsticks atm!


----------



## princess (Apr 17, 2007)

Blushers! Without realising it, I have over 20 and have 5 more on their way... kill me now! Undecided on the Strange Hybird blushers, Petalpoint looks kind of too cool.


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 17, 2007)

pigments for meeee
ive wrote a list of all the ones i MUST have lol

also
on a hunt for what i can use as a gold browbone highlight
any ideas (MAC please)
xxxx


----------



## shootergirlnc (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm all over shadesticks at the moment. I just started using them, and it's love. Other than that, blushes are my next obsession.


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 17, 2007)

I am currently obssed with either nude or natural pink lipsticks, as well as anything that I can use to draw eyebrows on.


----------



## enka (Apr 18, 2007)

Lipsticks for sure.
I'd love to have Shu Uemura avialiable here, because I love their Lolishines so much!


----------



## fashionette (Apr 18, 2007)

BLUSH & lipstuff


----------



## mjacqueline (Apr 18, 2007)

It has to be blush. I have so many but I want some more.


----------



## pixi (Apr 18, 2007)

belle azure e/s &lightscapade msf


----------



## electrostars (Apr 18, 2007)

i have always been obsessed with eyeshadow. lol.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 19, 2007)

At the moment I am obsessed by what seems like too many different products. Skincare products like scrubs, fancy soaps, moisturizers, body butters and masks. I'm hitting Aesop this weekend for a major skin care haul. I absolutely love thier products.. I'm sorry LUSH, I have been loyal for years but it's time to give something else a go! Check them out at www.aesop.net.au

The next obsession is mascara. I am finally going purchase Benefit BadGal lash. Then eyeshadow of course, especially Nightbird and Belle Azure which someone mentioned before. And finally lipgloss. I was looking through my collection of around 20 today thinking that I needed more lol.. I really like mixing different ones together and adding pigments for interesting looks. So I am going to buy more. I've been working hard and I feel like splurging.


----------



## annielise (Apr 20, 2007)

I am obssessed with the Barbie beauty powders, and still bent on completing my MSF collection (missing PF).  Oh, and how can I forget lippies, lipglasses and lustreglasses!


----------



## palatial (Apr 20, 2007)

i just got into mac products and already i feel like i need to collect msf's and beauty powders....


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 20, 2007)

blushes! I can't get enough!


----------



## Blush (Apr 22, 2007)

I have recently discovered pigments and I am totally in love with them.


----------



## JRPAGV (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm kind of obsessed with MAC Jest and Sable eyeshadows right now. I love both of them!

I also can't stop swapping for more MAC blushes!


----------



## User49 (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm obsessed with pigments at the moment. The fact that they are so versatile and there are SO many I don't have. I'm trying to find a decent ebay seller that can get me some samples to 'try before i buy' the full pots. If any1 could message me as well with how to use these as a liner as well as shadow? Do you have to have mixing medium to do that? Someone pls let me know! I want all the bright colour at the mo! I'm going thru a *BRIGHT* phase! Orange/red/electric green/shimmery blues ect...


----------



## FabWineTastings (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh, it's pigments for me!  I can't wait to get Jardin Aires


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 24, 2007)

I was on a tear with pigments and shadows for a long time, now I'm on the hunt for a HG foundation....still obsessed with blush and I love philosophy lipshines


----------



## cookie fan (Apr 25, 2007)

i´m really obsessed with lipsticks, i never wore them before, but now i never go outside without lipstick. But i know that will pass by


----------



## Showgirl (Apr 25, 2007)

At the moment I'm obsessed with purple and brown eyeshadows, primarily. While I've always liked purple, I've never been much of a neutral gal - my slogan at one time was "life's too short for brown eyeshadow" but thanks to Moth Brown and a cheeky e-bay win of the "Tempt Me" quad (I paid like £5 for it or something) I've reassessed, lol....


----------



## galvanizer (Apr 26, 2007)

Pigments, definitely!
Rushmetal is going to kill me.


----------



## karinaf (Apr 26, 2007)

I am falling in love again with pigments and with my glissade MSF


----------



## chocokitty (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm currently obsessed with Pigments.  There are so many that I still want to get.


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_I am currently into lipsticks and blush.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not a bad idea prinzessin784 about finding at least two liners per gloss. I hate it when I only know one way to wear a lipstick._

 
arghh! this is the same for shadows with me.... that's why i love scoping specktra boards, but sheesh.. i can't keep up with funding my products!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 26, 2007)

oh yeh, i'm in love with blushes, highlighters, beauty powder and fluidlines!!!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JRPAGV* 

 
_I'm kind of obsessed with MAC Jest and Sable eyeshadows right now. I love both of them!

I also can't stop swapping for more MAC blushes!_

 
how do you use jest?? it seems like another powdery light shadow (i know it's from danse) but it's so pretty in the pot, i thought it would look a light but nice, interesting color on


----------



## slvrlips (Apr 27, 2007)

Right now my total obsession is blush and pigments


----------



## madamepink78 (Apr 29, 2007)

I would have to say pigments.....I think I am going to go broke!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 30, 2007)

lip stuff , mascara and eyeliner


----------



## Graziella*K (Apr 30, 2007)

right now my obsessions are : Lip stuff, pigments and blushes ! 

I'm going bankrupt ! hahaha !

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 30, 2007)

right now its face stuff! specially highlighters and beauty powders ^.^


----------



## mezzamy (Apr 30, 2007)

absolutely obsessed with pigment samples at the moment. within the space of a month, ive collected 44 *blush*


----------



## sharyn (Apr 30, 2007)

Face products. I am obsessed with flawless skin and perfect blush application. It simply makes a huge difference to my face and if I'm in a hurry, I'd rather take the time to blot and use blush than apply 6 diffrent eyeshadows and liquid liner. Crappy foundation will ruin your whole make up, awesome blending skills and great color combos wont help if your foundation is 3 shades too dark and blotchy. but thats just me...


----------



## HotLady1970 (May 1, 2007)

Since Barbie I'm in love with everything pink especially lip products!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 1, 2007)

Blushes and pigments for me.  Earlier this year I was grabbing e/s left and right, but I dont want to end up with a lot of colors that I can't use, or that just don't suite me.  So now I am really into blushes and I want to expand my pigment collection.  I'm also trying to find a couple of l/e quads, and I want more brushes too.


----------



## user79 (May 1, 2007)

Lychee Luxe l/g....been wearing it everyday since I got it! I love corals at the moment.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (May 2, 2007)

Turquoisey stuff... Ie. Peacocky glitter liner, peacocked softsparkle pencil, shimmermoss e/s, waternympth e/s...
Lune blushcreme
Glitter eyeliner (just bought 3 of them!)
and using my 109 contour brush for just about everything!!!


----------



## KAIA (May 3, 2007)

everything LIMITED EDITION!!!! i have to get at least 2 e/s, blush, lipstick (with the matching lipglass)so i can create a whole look from that collection.... but i obviously get things that i know will look good on me !!!


----------



## Potion (May 4, 2007)

I am obsessed with violet (purple) and pink e/s! I love it soooooo much.


----------



## melliquor (May 18, 2007)

I am currently obsessing with MSFs and lipglasses.  I want all soft pink lipglasses.  I have bought 6 MSFs in 2 weeks.


----------



## karinaf (May 18, 2007)

I'm obsessing with petalpoint blush.  oh man.  this is sex.  

and the 272 brush.  I used it for the first time this morning after buying it yesterday and I just wanted to throw it down and make sweet sweet MAC brush love to it because I could not believe how incredible it was.


----------



## hb21 (May 18, 2007)

I'm obsessing over blushes/beauty powders and highlighters at the minute.  I'm desperate for the petalpoint blush, I'm going to my MAC counter tomorrow so I really hope they have some left!


----------



## Deirdre (May 18, 2007)

My Entremauve pigment with Rose Blanc and Seedling eyeshadows.  I can't stop wearing it.  I've never worn the Entremauve until Strange Hybrid came out.  To think, I almost traded it away.


----------



## gabi1129 (May 18, 2007)

im in love with orange/peach/corals. from e/s, l/s, l/g, blush. all of it! not only MAC, but NARS as well!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (May 19, 2007)

I am obsessed w/ aqaua teal and turquoise e/s .Also pink and coral shades of blush and l/g.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 19, 2007)

*~*Right now I'm obsessed with the lipglasses & fluidlines...*~*


----------



## tropical_smiles (May 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_I'm currently obsessed with pigment._

 
I can so second that comment!!! right now I've up my collection to 8 pigments...but there are another 3 more i want


----------



## rose4421 (May 19, 2007)

Pink lipstick. All kinds and shades.


----------



## jupiter_wind (May 21, 2007)

Slimshines. I already have 3 - Pink d'Lush, Kissable and Ultra-Elegant, but I want Long-Stem Rose, Funshine, Urgent! and Most Wanted too. :shedevil:


----------



## ritchieramone (May 22, 2007)

I've been wearing greens almost non-stop for a couple of months - Springtime Skipper, Chartreuse pigment, Sprout, Greenplay e/l, Bitter etc. I've managed to convince myself that they go with every colour I wear, though I suspect I'm kidding myself ... !


----------



## Bybs (May 22, 2007)

At the moment it's everything to do with lips.


----------



## me_jelly (May 22, 2007)

At the moment, everything in fresh and vibrant coral and peach shades - from lips to blush to eyes


----------



## bebs (May 22, 2007)

pigments.. pigments more pigments.. trying to get alot of older colors still as well as out there lipstick colors.


----------



## Hilly (May 22, 2007)

eyeshadows and fluidlines and piggies


----------



## StphVal (May 22, 2007)

Lately I'm soooo obsessed with MAC Liquid Last liners....I used to think that they were to bright and never bothered buying one until the other day...I am in love! Can't wait to get more.


----------



## MISSJESS2003 (May 22, 2007)

IM CURRENTLY OBSESSED WITH EYESHADOWS.... I MADE A VOW TO MYSELF TO BUY 2 A WEEK.... WELL LAST WEEK I BOUGHT 3

COPPERING(FAV)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PINK VENUS (FAV)
HUMID (BEAUTIFUL)


----------



## tricky (May 23, 2007)

Not MAC but right now I am really into UD liquid liners & want to get all of them eventually. I have 4 so far. I'm a fan of MAC fluidline but the UD l/l gives a different look than f/l.


----------



## coachkitten (May 23, 2007)

I am really super into collecting any new or perm MAC eye shadows.  I also am really loving the slimshines!


----------

